# Majek Extreme's Going 70+



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I would like feedback of how your Majek Extreme is setup and what speed you are achieving? Everybody wants to go 70+ with this boat but I'm personally having a hard time achieving such. Also if you do get 70+ is this continuous or just occasionally? Thanks for you feedback.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

There was a vid on youtube with one hitting 82.4 so 70 plus ought to be doable. White knuckle maybe, but doable.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup seen the video, if I recall correctly he was running a 28" Bravo I XS with a low profile console with it modified somehow; I believe it was mounted further back than normal. I would like info on Majek's with standard console, standard rigging, etc.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

rmlove82 said:


> Yup seen the video, if I recall correctly he was running a 28" Bravo I XS with a low profile console with it modified somehow; I believe it was mounted further back than normal. I would like info on Majek's with standard console, standard rigging, etc.


How is your boat rigged out? Trolling motor, batteries, audio, coolers, motor, setback, prop, ect.

The answer lies within all that.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

250 SHO with 10" Bob's jackplate, standard console, 24 volt trolling motor with 2 group 27 trolling batteries under console and Power Pole. I have ran the OT4 in a 23" only getting about 66 to 67 mph with 5/8 of gas at 5800 rpm, I have also ran a 24" FXP same load only got 67 to 68 at 6k rpm with jackplate all the way down and engine trimmed out, calculated a 14% slip. I put OT4 back on and brought FXP to Coastal Propeller to add cup.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

Move all the batteries to the back, put the trolling motor on a mount in the back, have about 5 gallons of fuel in the tank, bravo 1 xs prop 25" get under the windshield and let her rip. You should see about 73 mph that way.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Regarding OT4 I get turn 4500 rpm and achieve 51 to 52 mph which is good on gas.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

rmlove82 said:


> 250 SHO with 10" Bob's jackplate, standard console, 24 volt trolling motor with 2 group 27 trolling batteries under console and Power Pole. I have ran the OT4 in a 23" only getting about 66 to 67 mph with 5/8 of gas at 5800 rpm, I have also ran a 24" FXP same load only got 67 to 68 at 6k rpm with jackplate all the way down and engine trimmed out, calculated a 14% slip. I put OT4 back on and brought FXP to Coastal Propeller to add cup.


From my experience w a regular lay-up Xtreme w/ similar style rigging, 68MPH is right on the money.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's what I thought just wanted to verify is a could achieve 70+ without modifying my current setup, thanks for feedback. Anyway on a different note going 68 boat wants to start getting squirrelly.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

The Bravo 1 XS is going to be the only prop I know of that gets that boat over 70 mph. You also need to move your batteries to the back.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

rmlove82 said:


> That's what I thought just wanted to verify is a could achieve 70+ without modifying my current setup, thanks for feedback. Anyway on a different note going 68 boat wants to start getting squirrelly.


Yes, 68 mph is the bad zone for that hull. Things get better at 72ish.

I drove a very light Xtreme to 86 mph, and although the boat felt very light, it actually laid over and took a decent set on the pad.

Don't care to do that ever again.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

rmlove82 said:


> Yup seen the video, if I recall correctly he was running a 28" Bravo I XS with a low profile console with it modified somehow; I believe it was mounted further back than normal. I would like info on Majek's with standard console, standard rigging, etc.


A buddy of mine bought this boat from Clark Jordan. I fished on this boat on several occasions. Not sure all the mods but this boat was very different than your standard extreme. All weight was in the back and I believe the console and tank was shifted back as well. It had no stereo, gauges, or hardware that was not absolutely needed. Pretty much only a GPS. When we had a normal load, it was very hard to break 70mph. I can tell you this, other than good speed, I personally did not care for the boat. It did not ride anything like a regular extreme. I would assume it was built for one purpose, speed!


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

that motor that ran 84, had some ecu work done on it


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

*Extreme*

225 Pro XS standard console cut down 3", everything in the back, TM on the bow, 2 guys, 30 gallons of fuel, 64.9


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Rmlove,

If you want to talk PM your info and I will contact you soon. I will not get in a [email protected] match here, as it will definitely turn into one. Eric was right on.
Oh by the way, it do make a diff. who's behind the wheel, Just saying.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I've run a few recently that are set up normal - square console, troll batts under console, etc and as all others have said 68ish is right on. I got 73 out of 1 by myself almost out of gas with 24 ot4.

Prop wise, we've done a bunch of Extremes! The boats that are lighter and set up for speed that don't need as much bow lift run faster with the ot4 than Bravo XS. The boats that need bow lift via trim run way better with the bravo XS as it will pick the nose up.

I've never been a fan of the fxp the few times I ran it although a few with lots of seat time say it is faster than the rest.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I just took one on trade that has square console and normal set up. I'll play with it and props and make some videos if doesn't sell right away.

It is for sale by the way!


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Extreme*

I have owned a few Extremes. The ones with the livewell in the front are a few miles an hour slower than the sit down models with the bubble console. If you have a trolling motor and batteries mounted in the front you can subtract another couple of miles an hour. You will usually run a few miles an hour faster in cold weather. Extremes are weight sensitive especially weight in the bow. To get the most performance you need to get the bow lifted and get the boat on the pad. You have to play with the jack plate and trim to find the sweet spot. It has been different on each boat I have owned. The props which have performed the best for me were the Bravo 1XS and the Turbo OT4. My last Extreme (sit down model) hit 78 light loaded and would consistently hit 72+ tournament loaded. Hope that helps.


----------



## fatigué (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a 2011 extreme with bubble console. 250 sho with 26" prop. 2 guys, full tank of fuel, 65 yeti loaded down, trolling motor in back, 72 mph for about 15 miles.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I got FXP prop back with added cup will post results this weekend after a run. To bad I didn't push to get 300xs on the boat. I assume I would have to rig boat to do it. My next boat will have 300xs maybe I can save for stingray but would like to ride in one first to compare the ride against extreme that being said the extreme has a decent ride seems the faster you go the better ride you get. I bought my boat new this year but had a itch to make it different with a 300xs, started a thread on 2cool but it seemed there where to many issues as boat was rated for a 250 plus dealer wouldn't do it. But like I stated I could do it...just would take a couple of weekends to rig out. Would love to see numbers with a Majek running 300xs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

rmlove82 said:


> I got FXP prop back with added cup will post results this weekend after a run. To bad I didn't push to get 300xs on the boat. I assume I would have to rig boat to do it. My next boat will have 300xs maybe I can save for stingray but would like to ride in one first to compare the ride against extreme that being said the extreme has a decent ride seems the faster you go the better ride you get. I bought my boat new this year but had a itch to make it different with a 300xs, started a thread on 2cool but it seemed there where to many issues as boat was rated for a 250 plus dealer wouldn't do it. But like I stated I could do it...just would take a couple of weekends to rig out. Would love to see numbers with a Majek running 300xs.


One ride in a Stingray and your boat will be for sale. I have seen many extremes slow down in big chop while we are rocking 80 comfortably.


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

rmlove82 said:


> I got FXP prop back with added cup will post results this weekend after a run. To bad I didn't push to get 300xs on the boat. I assume I would have to rig boat to do it. My next boat will have 300xs maybe I can save for stingray but would like to ride in one first to compare the ride against extreme that being said the extreme has a decent ride seems the faster you go the better ride you get. I bought my boat new this year but had a itch to make it different with a 300xs, started a thread on 2cool but it seemed there where to many issues as boat was rated for a 250 plus dealer wouldn't do it. But like I stated I could do it...just would take a couple of weekends to rig out. Would love to see numbers with a Majek running 300xs.


RM - I have a stingray with a 250 SHO on the back. I would be more than happy to take you for a ride. I need very little excuse to put the boat in the water and wet a line. PM if you are interested.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone on the feedback. On a different just re-read my last post from last night sorry for typos...using IPHONE to post isn't to conducive in achieving good results.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Not trying to start a war. But from the Xtremes that I have been in, I couldn't imagine how squirmy they would get with a 300XS.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

James,

I have known you on HERE for a long time, and respect your opinions as I do Josh's and Eric's , I may have to take you up on this, because In reality this is a wee bit hard for me to believe, but this is just me.

The Extreme is a great boat and I love mine, again its who you have behind the wheel at certain speeds and chop.

Brad



[email protected] said:


> One ride in a Stingray and your boat will be for sale. I have seen many extremes slow down in big chop while we are rocking 80 comfortably.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> James,
> 
> I have known you on HERE for a long time, and respect your opinions as I do Josh's and Eric's , I may have to take you up on this, because In reality this is a wee bit hard for me to believe, but this is just me.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

BaffinPEN said:


> Not trying to start a war. But from the Xtremes that I have been in, I couldn't imagine how squirmy they would get with a 300XS.


The chine walk on an Extreme is easily correctable if you understand what causes it and how to stop it. A little time behind the wheel usually cures the problem. I have never driven a 22' Extreme with a 300 on it so I can't say for sure though.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

roriley said:


> The chine walk on an Extreme is easily correctable if you understand what causes it and how to stop it. A little time behind the wheel usually cures the problem. I have never driven a 22' Extreme with a 300 on it so I can't say for sure though.


You're terribly mistaken. The Xtreme is the Freddy Krueger of bayboats. Xtremely terrifying. They haunt peoples' dreams, live under their beds and eat their children. Definitely not for the faint of heart. A "Rated R" boat, if you will. Gotta get your parents (both) to sign a waiver before you can ride in one. :biggrin:


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

This thread was started regarding props and of course someone has to compare their SCB. I hate to even write this making me just as bad but...I have been on both boats on many occasions. (James) The SCB does ride extremely well at very high speeds but how does it ride in choppy water at say 40mph? Sometimes you have kids or others on board that just do not like going 80mph. Also when you are making short runs in rougher water and do not need to bring the boat up to 80mph. I have seen more than one SCB getting the holy chit beat out of it in rough conditions in front of and behind my cabin south of baffin on rough days. The extreme will run somewhat consistent at any speed and is smooth for the size and weight of the boat. All boats have their place and owners naturally try and stand up for what they make that big monthly payment on. I just think it is silly to point out others flaws without pointing out our own.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

t-tung said:


> You're terribly mistaken. The Xtreme is the Freddy Krueger of bayboats. Xtremely terrifying. They haunt peoples' dreams, live under their beds and eat their children. Definitely not for the faint of heart. A "Rated R" boat, if you will. Gotta get your parents (both) to sign a waiver before you can ride in one. :biggrin:


LMAO!!! 10-4. My parents refused to sign (because they love me!) so I just got my fishing partner to forge their name!


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope I didn't open a can of worms here....lol. Don't get me wrong I love my Extreme this is my 2nd one. But I would like to ride in a Stingray, I really like the fit & finish no doubt top notch work. My main goal here was just to obtain real world numbers with how everyone has their Majek setup. Again thanks everyone tight lines!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

If you read my posts somewhere in the first I said you could PM, but I am sure you already have some info that you need, and I said something of a [email protected] match LOL. Looky kinda what happens


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

As stated before, move your batteries to the back. I know it's a PITA but you'd be surprised what it'll do for you. Until you do that and get that TM off the bow, you're pissin' in the wind trying different props and hoping to crest 70.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

wellconnected said:


> This thread was started regarding props and of course someone has to compare their SCB. I hate to even write this making me just as bad but...I have been on both boats on many occasions. (James) The SCB does ride extremely well at very high speeds but how does it ride in choppy water at say 40mph? Sometimes you have kids or others on board that just do not like going 80mph. Also when you are making short runs in rougher water and do not need to bring the boat up to 80mph. I have seen more than one SCB getting the holy chit beat out of it in rough conditions in front of and behind my cabin south of baffin on rough days. The extreme will run somewhat consistent at any speed and is smooth for the size and weight of the boat. All boats have their place and owners naturally try and stand up for what they make that big monthly payment on. I just think it is silly to point out others flaws without pointing out our own.


I don't blindly stand up for my Stingray. Yes there are days coming across Yarborough when it can be rough in the Stingray and it's when there are pretty much swells out there instead of chop. The Stingray is made for running chop and it does it great but when the water turns into swells and the bow has a chance to fall down into a trough, it's not fun. Problem is, I don't think it's any better in an Extreme in those conditions either. On those days you need an HO or XLR8 or 25' Extreme. But if you can get some chop that's pretty tightly grouped, the extreme stays on top of it running on an air cushion and you can run as fast as you want in some pretty large chop. In my opinion the stingray doesn't get optimum air pressure under the hull until 50 or 55 mph but it still rides pretty darn good at 40. We run 40 with small kids onboard or my 90 year old grandfather and it's still a good ride. The Stingray is at home in the laguna where all we really get is big chop even in stiff winds. If you're looking for a boat to cross Galveston in 30 mph winds, the Stingray Sport probably isn't the best suited hull for that.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't blindly stand up for my Stingray. Yes there are days coming across Yarborough when it can be rough in the Stingray and it's when there are pretty much swells out there instead of chop. The Stingray is made for running chop and it does it great but when the water turns into swells and the bow has a chance to fall down into a trough, it's not fun. Problem is, I don't think it's any better in an Extreme in those conditions either. On those days you need an HO or XLR8 or 25' Extreme. But if you can get some chop that's pretty tightly grouped, the extreme stays on top of it running on an air cushion and you can run as fast as you want in some pretty large chop. In my opinion the stingray doesn't get optimum air pressure under the hull until 50 or 55 mph but it still rides pretty darn good at 40. We run 40 with small kids onboard or my 90 year old grandfather and it's still a good ride. The Stingray is at home in the laguna where all we really get is big chop even in stiff winds. If you're looking for a boat to cross Galveston in 30 mph winds, the Stingray Sport probably isn't the best suited hull for that.


I think drivers make both boats ride good or bad. I can drive a 22 xtreme across some pretty hairy stuff and I know Mike from our CC store can run it across some really really hairy stuff and not even bat an eye. The problem with both these boats is that if you do not understand how they are designed to run then you will never get the performance that you read about all the time. There is a reason Majek boats sell more boats then any other Texas style bay boat in Texas and there is a reason SCBs are on everyone's wish list. To say one boat is better then the other IMO is ridiculous because they both have their strong points and their weaknesses. I love Majek boats and their companies but do not think I would not mind having one of Eric's special concept boats in my garage to run. I personally would rather be on a platform poling across a flat stalking fish and I can say that neither Majek nor SCB come close to even competing in that class of boats.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Anybody can get behind the wheel of my HO and do 70 and not even feel squirmy ever.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

BaffinPEN said:


> Anybody can get behind the wheel of my HO and do 70 and not even feel squirmy ever.


Get the popcorn here we go! Lol


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

BaffinPEN said:


> Anybody can get behind the wheel of my HO and do 70 and not even feel squirmy ever.


70, That is all? Mine does 80+ fully loaded with both bait wells overflowing. And big chop, no problem but I have found it really takes a hurricane before you get waves that begin to test a HO.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

BaffinPEN said:


> Anybody can get behind the wheel of my HO and do 70 and not even feel squirmy ever.


'cause they're scared stiff... 

Seriously though, the HO and Extreme ride nothing alike. I'd take an HO any day over an extreme.

From my personal experience running along in my Pure Bay, I've had HO's going the same direction and the ride was comparable to mine. On the other hand is the Extreme... Yes, it's also fast and has a purpose, smooth ride would not be the impression. Most notably is this fella at Canyon Lake (younger kid, late 20's I'd guess) and every time he sees me he wants to race - even with my family on board. I have little doubt on a long run he would pull away by a couple MPH, however the couple times I've obliged and gently put the hammer down my family was sitting comfortably as we rolled up to and past 60. Look over at the Extreme running sort of beside and behind me to see flopping around side to side mixed with porpoising, loud slaps on the water and passengers clearly braced, holding on tight in a white knuckle kind of way.

I just laugh and wave while pulling the throttle back to a more family friendly cruising speed with less wind. No disrespect intended, the Extreme is not the kind of "performance" I'd want. If there's a technique to driving one properly, then it would appear most do not know.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmmmm....maybe I'm just a bad ***, but my Xtreme doesn't get scary at the 68 mph mark or any other speed. 

Sorry for the ******* match Brad....lol.

But y'all should really all go out and buy HO's!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL, No problem at all , everything BOAT is a [email protected] match here, Reelwork your Kid friend don't know how to drive and must have an underpropped boat



blow up said:


> Hmmmm....maybe I'm just a bad ***, but my Xtreme doesn't get scary at the 68 mph mark or any other speed.
> 
> Sorry for the ******* match Brad....lol.
> 
> But y'all should really all go out and buy HO's!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

BaffinPEN said:


> Anybody can get behind the wheel of my HO and do 70 and not even feel squirmy ever.


the HO might be the squirliest boat at 70 that I know of. except for that guy on youtube that but a 115 merc on a 16 foot jon boat.



and dang... the only reason those HO's take the chop so well is because they're 3 feet narrower than most other boats known to man!

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

blow up said:


> Hmmmm....maybe I'm just a bad ***, but my Xtreme doesn't get scary at the 68 mph mark or any other speed.
> 
> Sorry for the ******* match Brad....lol.
> 
> But y'all should really all go out and buy HO's!


True for many reasonsâ€¦:texasflag


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

We'll I didn't take boat out this weekend to test modified FXP 23", maybe sometime this week. It's funny how this post has progressed into a [email protected]$!ing match. Love post about seat time...been on water all my life, driven all kinds of boats from small john to offshore. That being said the effects of Majek starting to chine walk is controllable more or less my statements about this is when it does begin driving boat is no longer fun but a headache. Every boat has its advantages and disadvantages, don't believe I've seen a perfect boat yet. But we all share a common goal to wet a hook, catch fish and enjoy the outdoors with family and friends. God bless everyone!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

The chine walk can be reduced a ton on pad-V rigs with the motor running a hair higher on the JP. You will also spin it faster with just a vertical tweak or two. Run a 4 blade like the TXP OT4 (with the blowout preventer ring for the SHO) and run it more on the tips of the blades - i.e. higher on the JP. Trim with just enough positive trim, but no need to throw a showboat rooster tail. Result should be a faster more stable ride. Try it until you 'bond with your boat and its personality'. Take it little by little and stay safe. Good luck. And PM RedXCross. He has his dialed in pretty dang good.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

skeeter77346 said:


> The chine walk can be reduced a ton on pad-V rigs with the motor running a hair higher on the JP. You will also spin it faster with just a vertical tweak or two. Run a 4 blade like the TXP OT4 (with the blowout preventer ring for the SHO) and run it more on the tips of the blades - i.e. higher on the JP. Trim with just enough positive trim, but no need to throw a showboat rooster tail. Result should be a faster more stable ride. Try it until you 'bond with your boat and its personality'. Take it little by little and stay safe. Good luck. And PM RedXCross. He has his dialed in pretty dang good.


It may be more stable but to get the most out of an Xtreme you really need a prop with more bow lift. The Turbo is fast, no doubt, but not the best prop for the Xtreme IMO. I have a 26 that I cut the exhaust barrel on to get the nose up and there are still 3 other props I'd rather run than the OT4.... Maybe even 4 others but I haven't run the ProMax yet.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

BaffinPEN said:


> Anybody can get behind the wheel of my HO and do 70 and not even feel squirmy ever.


I wouldn't know. The few I drove we're struggling to see 60. They were so bow heavy you couldn't get the nose up. It felt like the keel in front was grabbing and making it wander left and right. I'll be running running a few props Thanksgiving weekend out of Bluff's if anyone wants to see how truly terrifying an Xtreme is at 70.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

t-tung said:


> I wouldn't know. The few I drove we're struggling to see 60. They were so bow heavy you couldn't get the nose up. It felt like the keel in front was grabbing and making it wander left and right. I'll be running running a few props Thanksgiving weekend out of Bluff's if anyone wants to see how truly terrifying an Xtreme is at 70.


What days are you there? I would to watch and maybe try a bravo on my extreme.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Saturday and probably Sunday. It's still up in the air. Want to fish, need to do some work down at the cabin but not sure if we'll end up staying down there or not. Could probably go Friday afternoon. Birthday is that Friday so that may put a kink in my fishing plans for the weekend. It usually takes me a couple days to recover after a night of hard drinking. Its hell gettin old!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

t-tung said:


> Saturday and probably Sunday. It's still up in the air. Want to fish, need to do some work down at the cabin but not sure if we'll end up staying down there or not. Could probably go Friday afternoon. Birthday is that Friday so that may put a kink in my fishing plans for the weekend. It usually takes me a couple days to recover after a night of hard drinking. *Its hell gettin old*!


Oh yea. I remember 31, barely :biggrin:. Going to have any big props down there T?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

That 26 OT4 is pretty meaty but I think that's like an every day prop for you isn't it?? Haha have a used 26BIXS, a really really used 26BIXS and a lightly used 26ET I'm debating on buying. Wanting to run it back to back with a 25 FXP, a 27BIXS and maybe a ProMax if I can get my hands on one. Need to swing by FTBW sometime between now and then and get my hands on a few.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

t-tung said:


> I wouldn't know. The few I drove we're struggling to see 60. They were so bow heavy you couldn't get the nose up. It felt like the keel in front was grabbing and making it wander left and right. I'll be running running a few props Thanksgiving weekend out of Bluff's if anyone wants to see how truly terrifying an Xtreme is at 70.


Well mine with a 300 XS built light. Does pretty dang easy!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Better hang on to that one.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

t-tung said:


> That 26 OT4 is pretty meaty but I think that's like an every day prop for you isn't it?? Haha have a used 26BIXS, a really really used 26BIXS and a lightly used 26ET I'm debating on buying. Wanting to run it back to back with a 25 FXP, a 27BIXS and maybe a ProMax if I can get my hands on one. Need to swing by FTBW sometime between now and then and get my hands on a few.


Pretty much running my 27 Pro ET for every day unless I plan to do a lot of hmm "scouting" . Have another big ET for going fast on the shelve. Probably going to get another 27p Fusion 4 for every day use, really liked the one I had. I bought a new 25p Fusion this summer and I figured it would probably be too small (which it was) but I got a deal on it so if you know anyone that might be interested in it let me know. Your welcome to try it out if you want. Also have a couple ot4's, bravos, and I have a 26p 3 blade Fury that a buddy gave me to play with. It came on his new bass boat and he couldn't turn it and ended buying one of my OT4's, that prop really surprised me. I ran it light so know idea if it will carry a load but it was fast even though I was up against the limiter the whole time, I sure would like to try 28p. That 26 might be interesting on yours as well. Not sure if you looked at the weather lately but doesn't exactly look like prop testing weather, more like standing in calf deep mud slinging a Corky lol.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL,

Hey Tommy, I know someone on here who has a 27B1XS on their Extreme running light and it is dialed in as good as I have ever seen it!.On a SHO of course.



t-tung said:


> Better hang on to that one.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a 28B1XS for sale, if any you guys need an extra prop. $300.00. I have two OT4's that work better for my hull.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

I will be around Saturday, just shoot me a pm if you get out there.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

The Fury ran great when I had the HPDI and pretty darn good with the SHO but the BIXS and FXP edged out on top end and had better holeshot to as well. Once the "tips" on those Furys are worn down, that prop really falls off drastically.... even more so than the BIXS I feel. I ran a Fusion of Josh's but I think it was a little too big. A little better topend than the OT4 if I remember right but kinda lugged out of the hole because it was so big. Never got a chance to run it ported but it may have been the ticket. I just don't remember what size it was.


Im Headed South said:


> Pretty much running my 27 Pro ET for every day unless I plan to do a lot of hmm "scouting" . Have another big ET for going fast on the shelve. Probably going to get another 27p Fusion 4 for every day use, really liked the one I had. I bought a new 25p Fusion this summer and I figured it would probably be too small (which it was) but I got a deal on it so if you know anyone that might be interested in it let me know. Your welcome to try it out if you want. Also have a couple ot4's, bravos, and I have a 26p 3 blade Fury that a buddy gave me to play with. It came on his new bass boat and he couldn't turn it and ended buying one of my OT4's, that prop really surprised me. I ran it light so know idea if it will carry a load but it was fast even though I was up against the limiter the whole time, I sure would like to try 28p. That 26 might be interesting on yours as well. Not sure if you looked at the weather lately but doesn't exactly look like prop testing weather, more like standing in calf deep mud slinging a Corky lol.


Brad, I've never run a 27. Fastest I've ever been was with a 28 but it was too much to turn with a heavy load. I feel like you're sand-baggin about how fast yours is lol You turning a Turbo?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I've only ever seen one Xtreme/250XS combo running but he wasn't getting on it. I could see how they'd be quick with that LU. I know of a few all composite Xtreme/SHO combos that are really going to hurt some feelings this winter. sad4sm


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Not sand bagging, Tommy, and Yes I do agree on the composites, I have already heard from someone we both know LOL..
Just an OT4 for me, your boat is definitely faster!



t-tung said:


> I've only ever seen one Xtreme/250XS combo running but he wasn't getting on it. I could see how they'd be quick with that LU. I know of a few all composite Xtreme/SHO combos that are really going to hurt some feelings this winter. sad4sm


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya'll explain more about these all composites Extremes...didn't know you could have one built in that manner.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

rmlove82 said:


> Ya'll explain more about these all composites Extremes...didn't know you could have one built in that manner.


Special order. All I know is they're light and wicked fast.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Instead of using wood. They are using the nidacore on the floors....have a friend that just got one of these..had a trp on his regular majek, regular unit on the nidacore model. Says speed wise not much difference 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Rmlove, aren't you from the Orange- Beaumont area?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> Instead of using wood. They are using the nidacore on the floors....have a friend that just got one of these..had a trp on his regular majek, regular unit on the nidacore model. Says speed wise not much difference
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


If you're talking about Adrian's, it ran faster this summer than mine runs in the winter.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Blowup, yup live in Bridge City...fish Sabine.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Well there goes the neighborhood! LOL


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

rmlove82 said:


> Blowup, yup live in Bridge City...fish Sabine.


I'm in the area and would be more than willing to show you my rig. Maybe it is something in your set up. I've never had mine be a head ache to drive, ever. Smooth as silk to top speed. Maybe your weight under the console is causing bow lift problems thus creating the instability?


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Blow Up how fast you running


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

t-tung said:


> If you're talking about Adrian's, it ran faster this summer than mine runs in the winter.


These were adrians words lol. Seems to me like his new boat would run a lot faster....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Ha yeah we'll see this winter. Maybe it sliced down a little after he put the 8" Fozgates in the dash and up front


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Adrian always goes top of the line. Money is no issue for that cat 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

rmlove82 said:


> Blow Up how fast you running


Tourney loaded with two people, full tank of fuel 72-73 normally, have hit 75ish tourney loaded but everything was in my favor, wind, current, etc. This is with a well used 27p Bravo 1XS.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm running 68 with 23FXP. 5800 rpm. 250 SHO. That is with trolling motor mounted up front. Have not yet tried it yet with trolling motor in back. I was at Premier Yamaha yesterday and talk to a guy running a Ranger Z Commanche with 250 SHO and 26 FXP and he is hitting 76. Those boats are so much heavier. why are they so easy to get up on their pad and haul?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I got nuthin. I rode in a 21' Skeeter with a 225. Three of us squeezed in there with tackle running 68-69 across Choke Canyon. Only thing I can thin of is the small side consoles. If you can take your windshield off and get a MPH or two, imagine not having that big bubble at all and sitting on the floor. Again, just a guess. They are heavy MOFOS.


And he's a fisherman. He may be embellishing a little. :brew2:


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Has the Bass fishing crowd converted to using the gps yet for speed numbers . Having come from that background I can attest to some head scratching numbers back in the day lol.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Basscat Puma FTD, 250 Pro XS 26 Fury, 79-80 every time I have been in it, Hummingbird 1198, Loaded for a tourney too!



Im Headed South said:


> Has the Bass fishing crowd converted to using the gps yet for speed numbers . Having come from that background I can attest to some head scratching numbers back in the day lol.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I know most of them are 21' and under. Maybe the weight listed is WITH a motor?? Hard to believe a 21 footer weighing 1800# PLUS the motor going 76


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep Tommy,

I agree and especially that boat, It is not known as a fast boat!



t-tung said:


> I know most of them are 21' and under. Maybe the weight listed is WITH a motor?? Hard to believe a 21 footer weighing 1800# PLUS the motor going 76


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

draker3 said:


> I'm running 68 with 23FXP. 5800 rpm. 250 SHO. That is with trolling motor mounted up front. Have not yet tried it yet with trolling motor in back. I was at Premier Yamaha yesterday and talk to a guy running a Ranger Z Commanche with 250 SHO and 26 FXP and he is hitting 76. Those boats are so much heavier. why are they so easy to get up on their pad and haul?


Cory Rambo's Z520c who is a pro staff member out of our Beaumont store is getting 76 out of his and I can attest to that.

T-Tung I think we have a mutual friend that will be getting a new extreme soon that is a composite hull. It will probably be one of the fastest xtremes on the water when he is done.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmmm?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't
Know what the big deal is. My skeeter runs 78 all day long.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

And I get 9 miles per gallon at that speed as well! That dang Durango sure drinks gas!!!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> Cory Rambo's Z520c who is a pro staff member out of our Beaumont store is getting 76 out of his and I can attest to that.
> 
> T-Tung I think we have a mutual friend that will be getting a new extreme soon that is a composite hull. It will probably be one of the fastest xtremes on the water when he is done.


Light with no gas, one person is believable. Loaded, all day every day is hard to believe.

Yes it's going to be fast. Should start rigging it in the next week or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Majek needs to get with the guys at Fat Cat Boats here in Corpus to build them an all Kevlar Extreme. Haynie did it with their Pro Max hull and that boat flies and is stupid light weight.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned yet is how "us SCB people" run mostly 300xs motors and the Extremes run 250's....Ive never seen an Extreme with a 300 before. What would that do? I'm sure it's been done right?


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

The originator of this thread actually started another thread asking this very question. He was interested of anyone ever rigged a 300xs on an extreme. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup I did start a thread inquiring about a 300xs on a extreme never really obtained any real confirmation of anyone doing such. I will say that if I had the ability now to do so I would. I grew up around Mercury and honestly miss that sound! My take would be that you could probably gain 5 to 10 mph based on my reviews of boats running 300xs. You would also probably have to rig engine your self on extreme as a dealer wouldn't even consider it. I don't see why Majek couldn't increase HP rating? Engine weight is same as SHO and boat is capable of doing 80 so why not?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll try to answer, and believe me I am not speaking for any of the Majek family, just my spin on it.(OK) 
First of all, you live in the same area as me and Blowup, His boat is set up for speed and tourney, so is mine, but heavier for many reasons, although I have and can play around with that VERY easy if I need to.

You asked about 300XS, I know T-tung on here and some friends that we know, have VERY fast Extremes and know how to CONSISTENTLY drive them at high rates of speed. There was one guy awhile back who had a 300 on one(20') I believe and it was crazy to drive and safety came into play, I AM SURE.
Your answer, safety, integrity, Liability, warranty's, etc. . I am VERY familiar with the Bass boat market and speeds of different hulls , traveling long distances at high rates of speed through not so friendly waters. It takes a lot of @#$% to do it a lot and safely. Eric and Josh, have chined in , Eric has been on some of the fastest Extremes out there, and he stated that they are not fun for long periods of time to drive over 80, Pad vee, I tend to believe that, especially coming from him and he is an admirable competitor. 
The new Composite hulls will be fast enough if you KNOW how to consistently drive them, keeping a boat in TOURNEY conditions nailed for Long runs in most weather days is not going to happen for many reasons, It will depend on the *** whoppin' you are prepared to take and can you or will you, there are a few videos I know of to prove this point, when you have a guy my age and in good shape compared to a Young buck who can take the beating and not be able to [email protected] right for a week? 
As I stated on many occasions it all depends on who you have behind the wheel and sitting next to you.
If you are going to do this, My ADVICE, would be to find someone who KNOWS how to properly install Trim tabs!!!!!!



rmlove82 said:


> Yup I did start a thread inquiring about a 300xs on a extreme never really obtained any real confirmation of anyone doing such. I will say that if I had the ability now to do so I would. I grew up around Mercury and honestly miss that sound! My take would be that you could probably gain 5 to 10 mph based on my reviews of boats running 300xs. You would also probably have to rig engine your self on extreme as a dealer wouldn't even consider it. I don't see why Majek couldn't increase HP rating? Engine weight is same as SHO and boat is capable of doing 80 so why not?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

t-tung said:


> Light with no gas, one person is believable. Loaded, all day every day is hard to believe.
> 
> Yes it's going to be fast. Should start rigging it in the next week or so.


This was done last april. Now with a livewell full of water and all his fishing stuff he can consistently get 74 mph and he has claimed to have gotten more on some days.

My last comment is about the pad vee hull and how the cat hull is "far superior". Bass boats have been around since the 40s. They have changed so much over time and are consistently being changed and tweeked for performance and speed. If the cat hull was so perfect and better then the vee hull then why has the whole bass boat market stuck with the pad vee hull design? Now a lot of you will joke and snicker at that industry but remember that there is not one saltwater tournament series that come close to even the top bass boat tournaments and the money generated through bass fishing. That is a very lucrative industry and very competitive. If a bass boat company thought they could break away from industry standard and generate more sales then would they not. Now remember the top bass boat companies have engineers and Skeeter even has NASA engineers building their boats. So these guys should understand what makes a boat tick.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

That's exactly correct. The big bass boat manufactures could build faster hulls, but they simply do not want to. 

Just look at Bullet, Allison, & Stroker. They are high performance custom builders, and much faster than their mainstream metal flake counter parts.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

scb factory said:


> That's exactly correct. The big bass boat manufactures could build faster hulls, but they simply do not want to.
> 
> Just look at Bullet, Allison, & Stroker. They are high performance custom builders, and much faster than their mainstream metal flake counter parts.


But they suck to fish out of. You will never see any of the those boats in the FLW or Bass Master Elite tournaments.

Also no one use metal flake anymore. It is called poly flake.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> But they suck to fish out of. You will never see any of the those boats in the FLW or Bass Master Elite tournaments.
> 
> Also no one use metal flake anymore. It is called poly flake.


You would know better than me.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Marketing has as much to do with the boats you see and have seen run in bass tournament trails as anything else. Forrest Wood, Earl Bentz, Ray Scott, Johnny Morris, etc might have been from the country but they weren't no dummies when it came to making money off their brands.


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

whistlingdixie said:


> This was done last april. Now with a livewell full of water and all his fishing stuff he can consistently get 74 mph and he has claimed to have gotten more on some days.
> 
> My last comment is about the pad vee hull and how the cat hull is "far superior". Bass boats have been around since the 40s. They have changed so much over time and are consistently being changed and tweeked for performance and speed. If the cat hull was so perfect and better then the vee hull then why has the whole bass boat market stuck with the pad vee hull design? Now a lot of you will joke and snicker at that industry but remember that there is not one saltwater tournament series that come close to even the top bass boat tournaments and the money generated through bass fishing. That is a very lucrative industry and very competitive. If a bass boat company thought they could break away from industry standard and generate more sales then would they not. Now remember the top bass boat companies have engineers and Skeeter even has NASA engineers building their boats. So these guys should understand what makes a boat tick.


Mathematically, hull configuration is irrelevant when calculating speed. If you have a mono, a cat or a trimaran and all three weigh exactly 1500lbs when you get them on plane at speed they all will have identical amounts of their hull touching water because of displacement. (all of these vessels btw are planing not buoyancy)

The argument is really what characteristics you want your boat to deliver. A cat hull has an advantage in stability at speed because of the twin sponson design which provides 3 point contact with the water. A mono hull will have the same surface area but be a 2 point contact design and thus less stable at speed. The advantage of monoulls is storage and rough water conditions for the same displacement vs a cat.

As a manufacturer and operator of larger commercial vessels, I was never focused or interested in speed as much as I was interested in fuel efficiency or safety in some regard.


----------



## txcrittergitter (Feb 6, 2013)

I had a 22 Extreme, low pro console, 250 SHO. I-Pilot, Blade power pole, one cooler in front of the console, 1/2 tank of fuel, 2 people 74.6 on the GPS, but the boat was REAL squirrelly chine walked big time. Was running a 24 FXP. All the batteries were in the back and the seats and console were a little further back than normal.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ran boat today with modified FXP 24" prop with added cup, with jack plate all the way down and trimmed out ran 68.5 to 69 at 6k. If I raised jack plate to 1" I would loose speed. With engine trimmed down could only turn 5400 rpm, brought prop back to Coastal Propeller to add cup to tips and reduce pitch to 23". Will post results once I'm able to run prop again. This was by myself with gear and 40 gallons of fuel.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

If you're getting 6000 with that load, why are you going down in pitch? You're going to lose speed and be all over the limiter.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to trim less and then add more cup. Adding cup should allow me to raise jack plate little higher but with adding cup will reduce my rpm 200 to 300 so to overcome the decrease in rpm I will have to reduce pitch. In my opinion the engine should perform better. Went to Mercury's website to calculate slip, with a 23" pitch hitting 6k and hopefully going 70 will equate to a 6% slip. Right know with the 24" it's a 13 to 14% slip.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you are going in the wrong direction - 25fxp prob be what you want. Don't get too caught up in slip numbers, 10-15% is normal and fine in our environemnet with props we run. To see 6% at propper trim, etc you are talking about $1k prop that won't hold up to our conditions.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

If you couldn't get it with the 23 OT4, I doubt this FXP will get you there. That OT4 doesn't need a lot of trim to run its best. Just FYI, I've heard from 3 different guys that run the FXP that said they have fallen on their face with minimal recognizable wear. I'm not sure how it's possible with those thick blades but it's happening. Just get you a 24 or 25 BIXS and be done with it. If they won't get you to 70, I'm afraid there's no magical prop that will. Best money you can spend right now is paying someone a couple hundred dollars to relocate your batteries for you. Until you do I think you're pissin in the wind. Trying to plow with a smaller pitch prop ( I'm quite certain) will not get you to 70. Xtremes like the nose up and on the back of the pad. Let us know how it runs. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe so but will give a try. Every time it have run the FXP it wants less jack plate and less trim to achieve a better speed. The probably I'm having with current setup my hydraulic hoses are smashed between hull cap, I really want to raise jack plate to 1" but when I do speed drops to 63 to 64.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I think you are going in the wrong direction - 25fxp prob be what you want. Don't get too caught up in slip numbers, 10-15% is normal and fine in our environemnet with props we run. To see 6% at propper trim, etc you are talking about $1k prop that won't hold up to our conditions.


Josh, have you had time to test ot4 props on the extreme?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought about moving batteries but when I rigged boat my decision came from my experience with my last extreme that there is not enough free board. When fishing in rear it starts to sit real low and boat wants to take water through self bailing drains. Funny you talk about Bravo XS saw one in prop shop which was lab finished that had a cracked blade. Not going to spend that kinda of money for that to happen. With the OT4 I could turn 67mph also it seems that it picks the whole boat out of water vs the FXP which will start to left only the bow when I hit 63 or so. Y'all may be right I may be limited to right under 70. But it's fun trying to accomplish something that might not be able to do.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Most every prop I've run on mine loses speed when you come up on the JP. The OT4 was the only one I've ever been able to squeeze another mile or two out of by coming up on the JP. One day it ran fastest almost 2" up. Weird


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

I experienced the same...anything over 2" would result in less mph.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

OT4 always fastest on Extreme with more jp and less trim than norm. It has a lot of grip so gotta get it up high to spin it. It does not lift the bow like a Bravo. My experience is the boats that need a lot of bow lift tend to run better with bravo. The lighter faster Extremes have typically been a little faster with ot4 - exceptions to both of those for sure.

One thing I can say for sure is many Extremes are not created equal. They look the same, are rigged similar, have same motor, but run different!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very True Josh,
I think we have shot this topic before, Buut, I am running a Heavy by design Extreme(not overly) but with a 250 Pro XS and I can run in the Low 70's on any given day. The unique thing about me running an Ot4 is that it cruises way better than any other prop on MY BOAT. If I am running 4200 Rpm's I am at least at 52 mph. 25 P OT4 for me.



Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> OT4 always fastest on Extreme with more jp and less trim than norm. It has a lot of grip so gotta get it up high to spin it. It does not lift the bow like a Bravo. My experience is the boats that need a lot of bow lift tend to run better with bravo. The lighter faster Extremes have typically been a little faster with ot4 - exceptions to both of those for sure.
> 
> One thing I can say for sure is many Extremes are not created equal. They look the same, are rigged similar, have same motor, but run different!


----------



## rmlove82 (Aug 13, 2013)

RedXcross what's your rpm your achieving on that 25 OT4 also what's your JP height, thanks.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

5900 Rpm's and JP height of 1.5- 1.25 Atlas 10"



rmlove82 said:


> RedXcross what's your rpm your achieving on that 25 OT4 also what's your JP height, thanks.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> 5900 Rpm's and JP height of 1.5- 1.25 Atlas 10"


Remember Majek's are dealer rigged (not Factory), so several things can vary.

To get an accurate comparison of settings, will also need to know the "X" Dimension of the Jackplate on the Transom, and Bolt Hole used to mount motor to Jackplate.

I have a ProMax 24 (any others)if you would like to come to Kemah to test.

SCB Factory


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Eric,

You are correct, and yep its not at the top mounted like Clark's boat, as you know his boat is considerably faster, Mine is 2" lower than his, hence my setting compared to his flush or no JP position added.
I might come get it from you(buy it) and if it don't work I have several others over here who will buy it. Or I will re-work it as I have a good prop shop here.
Instead I might come over at the first of the year and you take me on a Recon run, That might be more in my Future! As we talked at CCA:brew:

Brad



scb factory said:


> Remember Majek's are dealer rigged (not Factory), so several things can vary.
> 
> To get an accurate comparison of settings, will also need to know the "X" Dimension of the Jackplate on the Transom, and Bolt Hole used to mount motor to Jackplate.
> 
> ...


----------

